# Whelen Responder R2LP Or STL Fusion Ace Quad



## ad8 PRODIGY (Feb 7, 2012)

Been looking alot at the two lately, need to upgrade my old rotary i use for plowing. I have not heard a bad thing about the Whelen, but the STL seems quite a bit bigger and therefore brighter. I am unsure of the 1 year warranty, but its only going on the truck when its going to be used. Im worried because I saw a light bar on a chief's car on Youtube and he says the bar is worn out, but seems fine in the video. Anyone care to clarify?

https://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?iid=1&catid=4&id=288

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-lp-series-responder-led.html

Thanks in advance fellas :redbounce


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

The first one seems tall. I see the one from Strobes N More all the time around here. It looks like a really nice bar.

I have a falcon, and its a good light bar so far, had it for 6 months and used continuously for my summer job.


----------



## ad8 PRODIGY (Feb 7, 2012)

jhall22guitar;1443346 said:


> The first one seems tall. I see the one from Strobes N More all the time around here. It looks like a really nice bar.
> 
> I have a falcon, and its a good light bar so far, had it for 6 months and used continuously for my summer job.


I had the same feelings for the one being tall. And my older brother has the responder, its stupid bright, I just wasn't sure because the dimensions on the Speed Tech LED's look bigger, if the light output was greater. They seem like they would be more noticeable in the daylight because of that.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope. Not more noticeable. Whelen or i have a falcon also and i like it alot. Pretty darn bright


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

those are what appear to be gen3 led in the STL junk...bigger DOES NOT mean brighter.

honestly man these two bars arent even in the same league.,.junk and professional...

get the whelen....


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

they're small and look like candles compared to the more expensive products there on that site .Thumbs Up


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

Get the Whelen Responder. Best light I have owned, you will not be sorry.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dissociative;1443590 said:


> those are what appear to be gen3 led in the STL junk...bigger DOES NOT mean brighter.
> 
> honestly man these two bars arent even in the same league.,.junk and professional...
> 
> get the whelen....


Yes!
You get a thumbsup 
STL are crap, get a good brand, like whelen or able 2 or sound off.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have the Whelen you're looking at. Its an AMAZING bar. Definitely get the Whelen.
Here my bar @ night.
Night Time You Tube Vid.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like others have said, get the Whelen. The LP Responder are the only light bars we run, built very well, plenty of flash patterns and like everyone said....VERY BRIGHT!


----------



## ad8 PRODIGY (Feb 7, 2012)

Brian Young;1443781 said:


> Like others have said, get the Whelen. The LP Responder are the only light bars we run, built very well, plenty of flash patterns and like everyone said....VERY BRIGHT!


Okay haha, I figured this was the response I was gonna get, but figured I would check anyway. Im gonna go with the responder. And I know its bright, my brother woke me up with it coming into my window one night during a storm haha.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I got the same one from S&M and I am very happy with it. It puts out a ton of light and the compact size is great. I have the whelen mini justice on my other truck and it is great light, but from here on out I am just going to keep getting the responder LP. Spend the extra and get a quality light.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I see you made your decision, but thought I would add that I have a responder as well, and am very pleased with it. Crazy bright (and can be dimmed), lower profile. Definitely the better bar!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Can someone post a video of the Responder? I want to check out the off axis light, it dosnt seem to bright that way, but I want to see if it is bright enough.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

jhall22guitar;1443956 said:


> Can someone post a video of the Responder? I want to check out the off axis light, it dosnt seem to bright that way, but I want to see if it is bright enough.


No video, but it can be blinding at night, especially if you catch it at the right angle. Off-axis is plenty bright. There are a lot of videos floating around here that I've seen.


----------



## ad8 PRODIGY (Feb 7, 2012)

cwby_ram;1443967 said:


> No video, but it can be blinding at night, especially if you catch it at the right angle. Off-axis is plenty bright. There are a lot of videos floating around here that I've seen.


The few times ive been out at night with it, even if you dont see the bar, you can see the light off everything in sight, not kidding. Its crazy....


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

go with the responder or maybe the centrury


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

get whelen. i have it on my truck super bright


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Do not buy speed tech, they are junk, lights go bad, not waterproof and terrible customer service with no warranty.Whelen.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

jhall22guitar;1443956 said:


> Can someone post a video of the Responder? I want to check out the off axis light, it dosnt seem to bright that way, but I want to see if it is bright enough.


Dude, www.youtube.com there are hundreds.


----------



## Tundraplow07 (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy whelen I just bought a responder ill upload some vids for you


----------



## ad8 PRODIGY (Feb 7, 2012)

Tundraplow07;1454256 said:


> Buy whelen I just bought a responder ill upload some vids for you


Its all good man, I've decided to go with the whelen. Like I said, I know how bright it is, my brother has one and I love it. You dont have to upload them


----------

